# My stock A4 dyno numbers, what do you think



## LS2goat (Oct 10, 2010)

Bought my 06 A4 gto a couple weeks ago. Put it on the dyno to get a base line before I start adding parts. Numbers came out 327hp 331tq. Is this about the norm for a LS2 auto?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes. Anywhere in the 320s to low 340s seems about right with the 15-20% drivetrain parasitic loss.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your on ponit. My buddies 06 M6 dyno'd like 440 stock.


----------



## LS2goat (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's about what I figured. Was looking to be around the 340 range and thought 327 was a little low. Put on my headers and intake last night, still waiting on my catback to come in. I'll repost numbers after that.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Your on ponit. My buddies 06 M6 dyno'd like 440 stock.


440? That's a typo, right?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The dyno is a tuning tool, not a lottery machine that gives you numbers to brag about... 1320 times are the best to judge. In fact, some shops have been known to inflate their numbers just to make the customers happy.


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> 440? That's a typo, right?


Yeah I assume he meant 340


----------



## LS2goat (Oct 10, 2010)

Well put my intake headers and cat back on and got new numbers. 347hp 350tq. Went to the track this Friday and ran a 12.90 @ 108 with bad wheel hop and a 2.0 60ft. Going to get drag bags stall and gears next.


----------



## 0660GTO (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds right, I just dynoed mine yesterday and made 336/337 stock a4 06.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

just curious what exact parts you got because your right were i am with the same mods however i just wondered what brands you got and if you went with shorty headers or long tube, high flow cats or not? also how many miles on the car? also thats pretty good track times you must be at a pretty low elevation


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> The dyno is a tuning tool, not a lottery machine that gives you numbers to brag about... 1320 times are the best to judge. In fact, some shops have been known to inflate their numbers just to make the customers happy.


:agree Yea verily --- the man speaketh the truth. That's why we race cars, not dyno sheets.

Bear


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> The dyno is a tuning tool, not a lottery machine that gives you numbers to brag about... 1320 times are the best to judge. In fact, some shops have been known to inflate their numbers just to make the customers happy.


come on big numbers!!! no whamies!!! no whamies!!! :lol:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> The dyno is a tuning tool, not a lottery machine that gives you numbers to brag about... 1320 times are the best to judge. In fact, *some shops have been known to inflate their numbers just to make the customers happy.*


I'm glad that my tuner tunes for reliability first and power output second. Every time he has tuned my car he has asked me if I wanted him to leave a little power on the table for reliability or if I want him to give me every bit of power possible which puts me on the ragged edge of reliability. I always chose reliability and left some on the table. Regardless of dyno numbers, trap speed numbers or 1/4 mile times, they're all gonna be questioned. If someone posts a good 1/4 mile time or trap speed they gonna get blasted with "what was the DA", "what was the ambient temp", "was there a tail wind", etc., etc., etc. So honestly, none of the above numbers are something anyone should brag about as if they're set in stone.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm glad that my tuner tunes for reliability first and power output second. Every time he has tuned my car he has asked me if I wanted him to leave a little power on the table for reliability or if I want him to give me every bit of power possible which puts me on the ragged edge of reliability. I always chose reliability and left some on the table. Regardless of dyno numbers, trap speed numbers or 1/4 mile times, they're all gonna be questioned. If someone posts a good 1/4 mile time or trap speed they gonna get blasted with "what was the DA", "what was the ambient temp", "was there a tail wind", etc., etc., etc. So honestly, none of the above numbers are something anyone should brag about as if they're set in stone.


:agree
Dragstrip times and traps has so many variables just like dynos.


----------

